# TT-ARMREST.COM GROUP BUY



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi guys

Hopefully I wont be frowned upon for posting a 'kind of' double thread but wanted to divert attention to a new group buy for armrests in this thread - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=163276

Cheers


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulation mailrush......this must have taken quite a bit of effort to set up.
Very good discount on a very high quality item. I've had mine installed for about nine months and now couldn't do without it.
Without doubt the most comfortable armrest I've ever used.


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Frown, frown, frown. 

Nice one matey!!!

Hope you get the number reqired.

Fitted mine last weekend & totally transformed the driving pleasure. worth every penny (or Euro).

Good luck


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Blaven11 said:


> Frown, frown, frown.
> 
> Nice one matey!!!
> 
> ...


Yeh sorry matey - I wasnt quick enough for you to order thorugh the GB for a discount... still at least your enjoying an armrest...


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

No probs.

For info, if any of your punters have 'Audi Exclusive' leather, Jorg can do that too.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Just to update everyone there is unfortunately a limit on the group buy or 11 orders so if you're interested let me know so you don't miss out! :wink:


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

Am I in? Sent you a pm :wink:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Scaleybrat said:


> Am I in? Sent you a pm :wink:


yep - youre on the list. Need to get a couple more people before we can order...


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

A tip for anyone fitting one.
Place a bit of foam between the leading edge of the baseplate and the console when mounting.
Failure to do so will generally result in a clicking noise when the armrest finally seats in after a few months.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all - just wanted to update you - tt-armrest.com have imposed a closing date on this group buy of 28th February 2010 so if you are thinking about it or want to order please get in touch so you dont miss out!

Cheers


----------



## El Nino (Oct 3, 2009)

Count me in mailrush, hope you received my pm. Looks like a great addition to the TT, anything will be better than the standard one!! That things a joke [smiley=clown.gif] to make matters worse they even put it on the passengers side [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

El Nino said:


> Count me in mailrush, hope you received my pm. Looks like a great addition to the TT, anything will be better than the standard one!! That things a joke [smiley=clown.gif] to make matters worse they even put it on the passengers side [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Yep no probs matey.

PM sent back :wink:


----------



## mac_the_knife (Feb 2, 2010)

In the process of placing my order .... I have the built in hands free kit but don't use it or need it so looks like I have 2 choices:

1. Cupholder (singlearm)
2. No prep for HFCK (twinarm + cover)

Could anyone explain the difference (pics would be great 8) ), sorry if its a bit of a noddy question.

Thanks


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mac_the_knife said:


> In the process of placing my order .... I have the built in hands free kit but don't use it or need it so looks like I have 2 choices:
> 
> 1. Cupholder (singlearm)
> 2. No prep for HFCK (twinarm + cover)
> ...


PM Sent :wink:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Just to update everyone - 5 out of 10 possible orders have now been processed so not many places left if you want an armrest!!! Click the link in the first post for the group buy.

Let me know if you're interested so you dont miss out!


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Sorry if this message should have been posted elsewhere, but i was wondering if anyone knows whether or not a dealership will fit the armrest for me if i decide to buy one. I believe it's very easy to fit, but i am totally useless at this sort of thing and my back is a bit messed up so i may not be able to get into the car in the manner that is required to fit the armrest.
Alternatively i would happily pay a forum enthusiast who is located near to or in Liverpool?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sure someone in the NW would help, the TTOC is very well organised by Les over on the MK I
side, it's really a ten minute job


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TTS09 said:


> Sorry if this message should have been posted elsewhere, but i was wondering if anyone knows whether or not a dealership will fit the armrest for me if i decide to buy one. I believe it's very easy to fit, but i am totally useless at this sort of thing and my back is a bit messed up so i may not be able to get into the car in the manner that is required to fit the armrest.
> Alternatively i would happily pay a forum enthusiast who is located near to or in Liverpool?


Hi there

As its not an Audi part Im not sure if they would fit it for you - if you know someone there quite well then they might do you a favour.

It really is very very simple to install - seriously - it can all be done with a couple of screw drivers. Takes 5 mins.

If you know any friends or family that own a screwdriver then they will defiantely be able to install it - take a look at the installation page of the website - it shows you how its done. :wink:

I dont know if there are any forum members in Liverpool that fancy helping out - guys?????? 

Let me know if you would like to order one :wink:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

robokn said:


> I am sure someone in the NW would help, the TTOC is very well organised by Les over on the MK I
> side, it's really a ten minute job


It took you that long?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Senator said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure someone in the NW would help, the TTOC is very well organised by Les over on the MK I side, it's really a ten minute job
> ...


 :lol:

when i install mine ill time it and maybe record it - see if i can beat that time :wink:


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, they are greatly appreciated.
If it's just a screwdriver job i will hopefully manage myself. When i viewed the installation pictures on the armrest website i thought i saw some kind of ratchet type tool, but if it was just a screwdriver that's OK.


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

You'll need a Torx screwdriver and a little care (so as not to scratch the plastic bits you will have to force out), but, like everyone else has said, it is easy & you'll love the armrest.

Best mod I've done.


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Another question if i may sorry.
The paperwork for my car reads: Colour / Trim: Sprint blue / black / ZM Fine Nappa Bucket.
My query is that the ttarmrest.com store offers black (soul) as the only black choice of leather colour. 
Does anyone know if this is the correct trim i will need to specify for my armrest?
Thanks


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TTS09 said:


> Another question if i may sorry.
> The paperwork for my car reads: Colour / Trim: Sprint blue / black / ZM Fine Nappa Bucket.
> My query is that the ttarmrest.com store offers black (soul) as the only black choice of leather colour.
> Does anyone know if this is the correct trim i will need to specify for my armrest?
> Thanks


The black soul will be almost identical but when you are going through the checkout just put that trim and code in the text box (after the groupbuy text - i.e. "groupbuy james, Leather code ZM - black fine nappa leather"). Jorg will send you the closest possible leather match.

Please PM me if you wish to order as I need to send your name to them to verify the discount...

Cheers


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Thank you for the information MailRush, i will PM you as soon as i have made my decision.
As is the case with a few other members i am trying to justify the cost, but the positive reports i have read about the product are firmly pushing me towards putting my name on the list. I will let you know A.S.A.P


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Blaven11 said:


> Best mod I've done.


+1


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

TTS09 said:


> Sorry if this message should have been posted elsewhere, but i was wondering if anyone knows whether or not a dealership will fit the armrest for me if i decide to buy one. I believe it's very easy to fit, but i am totally useless at this sort of thing and my back is a bit messed up so i may not be able to get into the car in the manner that is required to fit the armrest.
> Alternatively i would happily pay a forum enthusiast who is located near to or in Liverpool?


Hiya mate. We spoke at a recent Warrington meet (sorry your name escapes me at the mo)  . The NW guys are meeting at the Sandpiper on the 1st March - a new meet date organised by Les as Rob has kindly mentioned here. We have some regular DIY guys that turn up so why not pop along and we'll sort it for you .... plus get to see the armrest up close! I'll probably get one myself soon (although I've got one already which is doing the job, I have to say this group buy is a tempter. . More details on the meet in the events section. Cheers buddy.

:wink: Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Buy one you will not be sorry you splashed out on it. 
I will give you a week before you agree with all of us that you wondered how you managed to say. "Should I buy one or not"


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Mark
That's very kind of you thanks.
And thanks to TT4PJ i really can't think of a reason not to get one now.
Kurt


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

I know the closing date is the 28th of February, but does this mean that the orders are not made / dispatched until after then? If not, if i were to place my order today is there a chance that it could arrive before the 28th?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Jorg, is very quick with the dispatch and it was all to be signed for so no skimping there


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TTS09 said:


> I know the closing date is the 28th of February, but does this mean that the orders are not made / dispatched until after then? If not, if i were to place my order today is there a chance that it could arrive before the 28th?


Hi mate

The 28th is the closing date for orders to be processed by.

If you order today and pay today/tomorrow they will dispatch within a couple of days. So the answer is yes - you will get the armrest before the 28th!


----------



## mac_the_knife (Feb 2, 2010)

robokn said:


> Jorg, is very quick with the dispatch and it was all to be signed for so no skimping there


You're not kidding ! Mine arrived yesterday (it was paid for on Friday afternoon). Its a lovely bit of kit and despite me being the most talentless DIY person on the planet its easy to fit, the only challenge for me was getting the HFCK bit out first. So highly recommend. I ordered silver, wish I had ordered black so might order another one after I have another look at it later today in daylight.

Thanks mailrush for all your efforts on this 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

is it worth the money ????


----------



## mac_the_knife (Feb 2, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> is it worth the money ????


Everyone has their own view on what represents value for money, in my case having just spent £45k on a car which has everything I want except the armrest it is very much worth spending another £280. Definitely looks the part. I also spend silly amounts of money on golf clubs and most people think I'm bonkers to do so but I love the game. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mac_the_knife said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > is it worth the money ????
> ...


100% agree. As mentioned further up the thread - if you spend £30-40k on a car whats another £280??? Especially considering if audi did an oem version most of you would spec it as a £400-£500 option!!!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

youve twisted my arm walet and laft leg, put me down for one, do i just go to the site and order or are we guna order together??


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> youve twisted my arm walet and laft leg, put me down for one, do i just go to the site and order or are we guna order together??


i havnt matey! i promise! wait until you fit it - you'll be thanking me and wonder how you ever went without one!!

Ive sent you a PM :wink:

J


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ive just ordered now


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Which one are people ordering, the single arm with the cup holder or the double arm?


----------



## mac_the_knife (Feb 2, 2010)

conneem said:


> Which one are people ordering, the single arm with the cup holder or the double arm?


I received the double arm no cupholder in silver. Very clean and tidy finish.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i went for the one with the cup holder, its noce to have especially on long journeys as i dont want to be putting a bottle in the door slots or looking for it on the floor 

The only thing that worries me and i hope some1 can help, is the sinle arm as sturdy as the double arm???


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

another couple of orders gone through today guys  - only 3 or 4 spots left... 

If you were thinking about it/not sure then better make a decision soon :wink:

Cheers

James


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys has any1 tried the one with the cupholder, wondering if the one without wouldve ben sterdier??


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

another update - after a couple more orders we are now down to 2 or 3 more spaces for possible orders under this group buy so if anyone is still thinking about one now is the time to decide! :wink:

Let me know if any interest...


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

James you're very 'winky' these days. I reckon you're on commission for these? :wink:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> James you're very 'winky' these days. I reckon you're on commission for these? :wink:


haha unfortunately not mate! I wish i was!! When i agreed to run the group buy Jorg said if doing a discount for a group he would obviously prefer more orders than just a handful so im doing my best to help him...

Some might call me a "winker" but im just trying to help!! haha. Ill stop winking now...


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

How does this armrest differ from the std MK1 armrest? Which is £100 cheaper

Is it just the modifed base?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It fits the MK II :lol:

so there has been more development work due to hands free / no hands free so someone has to be 
paid to work it all out plus the quality is very apparent as well


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok one quick last question before I decide on this. Has anyone with a manual installed one of these, all the pics I can find are of S-Tronics.

I am only asking because I think it might get in the way when going on a bit of a weekend blast when shifting. Or does it swivel up enough i.e. inline with the seat back to be out of the way?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

conneem said:


> Ok one quick last question before I decide on this. Has anyone with a manual installed one of these, all the pics I can find are of S-Tronics.
> 
> I am only asking because I think it might get in the way when going on a bit of a weekend blast when shifting. Or does it swivel up enough i.e. inline with the seat back to be out of the way?


i cant speak from experience with a manual but the armrest does swivel right up out the way (90 degrees). on slow gear changes its nice to rest on and in fast gear changes your arm is naturally higher than the armrest so it doesn't get in the way...

not sure if anyone with a manual can confirm this....???


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i didnt even think about this when ordering, oh well ill find out soon


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

Sadly I think I better wait until my car arrives before I order

For those which have them, is the height adjustable ie is it like my A3 armrest which clicks up through stages before dropping back down or is the height fixed


----------



## mac_the_knife (Feb 2, 2010)

Hopefully can add something to the questions above:

1. Went for a bit of a blast earlier in my manual, no problems at all with changing quickly with the arm rest down, if you do want it up then it simply swivels and is out the way completely. That's the second time I've been out since fitting and am now getting used to having it, tried it with the armrest up and much prefer it down.

2. Its fixed in height, it suits me fine (my hand sits a fraction above the height of the gearstick knob), suppose its down to personal choice for others though.


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

conneem said:


> Ok one quick last question before I decide on this. Has anyone with a manual installed one of these, all the pics I can find are of S-Tronics.
> 
> I am only asking because I think it might get in the way when going on a bit of a weekend blast when shifting. Or does it swivel up enough i.e. inline with the seat back to be out of the way?


Yes, I've fitted one to my RS which has a phone fit as well. It does not get in the way whether blasting or not

unless you have arms the length of an Orangutan.


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

Received and Installed 8)










To consolidate the installation, I have added two screws in front of the armrest plate.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ep31 said:


> Received and Installed 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done mate - looks great.

comfortable???

Could you explain further/post another pic about the two screws?


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, the armrest is very comfortable and for me at the good height.

For the installation:
-	I have increased a lit bit the two existing holes for a better install
-	And added two news screw (with clip from LS for the receptacle). Because with the only 2 fixations points at the rear, I found that it's not enough.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys, after thinking about it, i contacted the company and they sent me the dual arm one. Very nice, has a very high quality feel. Now all i need id a TT  . 2 weeks form 2day [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Hey guys, after thinking about it, i contacted the company and they sent me the dual arm one. Very nice, has a very high quality feel. Now all i need id a TT  . 2 weeks form 2day [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


so did you order this aswell as the single arm/cupholder one?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

no, just the one. But its alot heaver then i was expecting which i put down to the qualituy of the metal [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> no, just the one. But its alot heaver then i was expecting which i put down to the qualituy of the metal [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


excellent! let us know how you get on with the installation and post some pics when youre done [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

ep31 said:


> -	And added two news screw (with clip from LS for the receptacle). Because with the only 2 fixations points at the rear, I found that it's not enough.


From an engineering point of view the two rear bolts are more than enough, especially given their anchorage points.
What exactly did you screw into at the front?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Senator said:


> From an engineering point of view the two rear bolts are more than enough, especially given their anchorage points.
> What exactly did you screw into at the front?


thats what i would have thought too - because the downward force (weight of your arm) and the point where that extra screw is acts as a kind of pivot and shouldnt lift but should be forced down...


----------



## MaxGaffin99 (Jan 29, 2010)

would people recommend the dual arm one or the armrest with the cupholder?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

MaxGaffin99 said:


> would people recommend the dual arm one or the armrest with the cupholder?


im told they are the same strength - just comes down to personal preference. dual arm probably looks better but single arm has a useful cupholder


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

I think I would recommend the single arm. I would expect the dual arm to be far more rigid which with this armrest is a distinct disadvantage. 
The "sprung" feel is the thing that distinguishes this armrest.


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

mailrush said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > youve twisted my arm walet and laft leg, put me down for one, do i just go to the site and order or are we guna order together??
> ...


Aw right I'm tempted now also - If poss pls pm me with some info -I'm heading to Germany on tour (nice musicians bus/van" a TTS he he) and I miss not having an arm rest. I'd like to order so that I recieve in time before I go - I'm heading across 2nd Match - cheers


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

spidermack said:


> Aw right I'm tempted now also - If poss pls pm me with some info -I'm heading to Germany on tour (nice musicians bus/van" a TTS he he) and I miss not having an arm rest. I'd like to order so that I recieve in time before I go - I'm heading across 2nd Match - cheers


PM sent matey


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i got the dual arm one, very very nice, i was under the impression that the single arm would have more flexibilty but the hinge is also larger. EP31 so how did you bolt the front down then, have you got any more pics??


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

mailrush said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > From an engineering point of view the two rear bolts are more than enough, especially given their anchorage points.
> ...


True, but in the scheme of things of no great import.
Just so happens that the rear threaded fixings are some of the best and heftiest on the car.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> i got the dual arm one, very very nice, i was under the impression that the single arm would have more flexibilty but the hinge is also larger. EP31 so how did you bolt the front down then, have you got any more pics??


It is more flexible and after you've experienced the engineered "sprung effect" that this flexibility produces, it is what makes this the best arm rest I've ever experienced.


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

My English isn't very good, and it's difficult to explain my feeling.
The armrest itself is a very good product. And when you put your arm on it, there is no problem. It's very comfortable.
With my two new fixations points, I wanted to avoid an displacement when you pull up the armrest or a vibration when you don't use it.


----------



## MaxGaffin99 (Jan 29, 2010)

how long after the payment has been recieved does the armrest take to come in everyones experience?

max


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Less than a week. Ordered mine late Thursday night and got it the next Thursday


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

MaxGaffin99 said:


> how long after the payment has been recieved does the armrest take to come in everyones experience?
> 
> max


give it about 3-5 days, its gotta come from Germany


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> MaxGaffin99 said:
> 
> 
> > how long after the payment has been recieved does the armrest take to come in everyones experience?
> ...


yep, about right. I ordered on the tuesday, it was dispatched on the wednesday and was delivered on the monday


----------



## MaxGaffin99 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks guys, is there some kind of tracking system for the order?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

MaxGaffin99 said:


> thanks guys, is there some kind of tracking system for the order?


i dont think so. just email Jorg on [email protected]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Jorg is such a sound chap. You can pay him for your armrest and know that it will be on it's way to you within a couple of days.


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

i want an armrest for my tt. how do i get into the group but scheme?


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

anthonymchugh said:


> i want an armrest for my tt. how do i get into the group but scheme?


Send a PM to Mailrush


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

heres a quick pic, been meaning to put one up


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

anthonymchugh said:


> i want an armrest for my tt. how do i get into the group but scheme?


PM sent mate



sTTranger said:


> heres a quick pic, been meaning to put one up


same as me...good choice  . post some pics when you've fitted....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mailrush, ive been talking to scaleybrat who says the arms shouldnt have the screws in the back of the arms, and ive noticed the top left screw is missing, can you post a pick of yours, heres mine close up


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> mailrush, ive been talking to scaleybrat who says the arms shouldnt have the screws in the back of the arms, and ive noticed the top left screw is missing, can you post a pick of yours, heres mine close up


yep i got exactly the same as you. had the same missing screw but just got another matching lug/screw thing and put that in. The two screws further down dont seem to effect anything - these arms parts are probably also used in the single arm with cupholder so arnt needed in the twin arm. doesn't bother me as cant be seen by the driver....

i dont think its a problem at all... and im quite happy with mine - if you're not just email jorg...


----------



## MaxGaffin99 (Jan 29, 2010)

got the armrest  looks great. not sure whether i should have got the cupholder or not.... is there anywhere to store drinks in the tt?


----------



## gjc101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just taken delivery of arm rest and went to fit it but can't. The problem is that after screwing the spacers into the existing bolt heads they do not line up with the holes in the arm rest metal plate, meaning I cannot actually screw it in.

Has anyone else come across this problem? Is there a way around it?

Any advice appreciated asap otherwise it looks like this will be sent back to Germany!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

gjc101 said:


> Just taken delivery of arm rest and went to fit it but can't. The problem is that after screwing the spacers into the existing bolt heads they do not line up with the holes in the arm rest metal plate, meaning I cannot actually screw it in.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this problem? Is there a way around it?
> 
> Any advice appreciated asap otherwise it looks like this will be sent back to Germany!


Yeah one of mine did not quite line up. It was more the bolt rather than the spacer that was off. He mentions in the instruction sheet to tighten the spacers then turn 1/4 back, I turned back a bit more and it gave a little bit of movement to allow the screw to go in.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

You will find that the threaded tubes that they screw into can be misaligned from the factory.
Simply slightly bend them back to spec...you won't do them any harm


----------



## gjc101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks. Mine are out of line by approximately 5mm. I tried loosening the spacers off a good few turns back and there's no way they're lining up. I didn't want to go adjusting the bolts already in the car and try to move them along a bit as who knows what problems that could throw up.

Drilling new holes in the plate is not really an option either as it would take the adjustment out too far the other way in giving enough clearance from the countersunk holes already there.

I've emailed [email protected] in the hope they have an answer, but can't see an easy fix at this point in time sadly. What a pain.


----------



## gjc101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Senator,
Thanks for the tip on bending the spacers slightly. Did that with a little bit of force using a thin screwdriver and job done. All lined up ok and arm rest fitted. I think to begin with I was scared of applying too much force in case of breaking anything, however it appears needed and necessary when things don't quite line up.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

gjc101 said:


> Senator,
> Thanks for the tip on bending the spacers slightly. Did that with a little bit of force using a thin screwdriver and job done. All lined up ok and arm rest fitted. I think to begin with I was scared of applying too much force in case of breaking anything, however it appears needed and necessary when things don't quite line up.


only just seen your comments/questions - sorry couldnt advise earlier but pleased you got it all sorted now.

dont forget to post up some pics when youre done


----------



## mrb191333 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would like to order an armrest and be part of the group buy...I am travelling and have only this opportunity to have access to a computer....will be able to log in and actually order on Thursday...hope I am not too late
Mike...2009 3.2 couple...dsg...non phone equipped


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mrb191333 said:


> I would like to order an armrest and be part of the group buy...I am travelling and have only this opportunity to have access to a computer....will be able to log in and actually order on Thursday...hope I am not too late
> Mike...2009 3.2 couple...dsg...non phone equipped


i am afraid you are matey 

the group buy was limited til 28th Feb (Sunday just gone). If you email Jorg ([email protected]) and ask him if he will make an exception you might still get a discount....

sorry


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys, i need some help. I installed the arm-rest, but when i lean on it too heavily it comes out. When i say it comes out the rear lifts up. Have i installed it wrong.

I took the plastic plate of, drill 2 holes, put the crews through and attatched the two long holding nuts on the back then pushed it back into place :?

please help some1 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Definately shouldn't come out.

Confirm you fitted the screws properly & replaced the plastic surrounds.

Do you have a phone fit, & if so, have you fitted the new plate that comes with the arm rest?

There is some give in the armrest & it is definately NOT something you want to put all your weight on. It's not designed for that.

Can you submit any photos. Without seeing the problem it's difficult to assist.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Blaven11 said:


> Definately shouldn't come out.
> 
> Confirm you fitted the screws properly & replaced the plastic surrounds.
> 
> ...


ok thanks, ill have to do it in the morning, im afraid my home computer isnt letting me upload any pics so ill have to do it at work 2morrow :?

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> > There is some give in the armrest & it is definately NOT something you want to put all your weight on. It's not designed for that.
> ...


I've done the engineering calcs on the armrest and it is one of the stongest things in your TT.
Quite capable of having an adult sit on it without ANY damage whatsoever.

Where it is susceptible and will work loose after a while is in the screw connection between the vertical arm and the plate. This is probably due to it "working" while giving the "sprung" effect. This seems to occur after about six months and can first be heard as a very similar sound to a "relay click". However it's easily fixed by tightening and perhaps an application of Loctite.

sTTranger not to sure what holes you are drilling. Pics would help enormously


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ok guys, ive figured it out, and in the process realised just how stupid i can be 

Now, just for your amusement, and bear in mind that i only had access to the internet for 10 minutes last night, heres how i had fixed it in 

i drilled the plastic  










Now its in properly, looks like this


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ill give it a test run a bit later, but very sterdy and very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

money well spent


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> ok guys, ive figured it out, and in the process realised just how stupid i can be
> 
> Now, just for your amusement, and bear in mind that i only had access to the internet for 10 minutes last night, heres how i had fixed it in
> 
> ...


I done much sillier things in my excitement to get things installed sTTranger.
Glad you can now enjoy it.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

havnt got my car yet so still cant install mine!! im pleased ive got a couple of guinea pigs to install first :lol: :wink:

pleased you're all sorted now and can sit back and enjoy! 

i was very suprised at the amount of interest in the group buy (still getting PM's!). Jorg told me that to date there have been over 15 purchases (i stopped updating the list because there were so many!).

Hope everybody is pleased with their purchases


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

its perfect, great height so doesnt interfer with gear change, if anything makes it more enjoyable as i can just hover my hand over the gearstick for a quick change [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

defo recommended buy


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> its perfect, great height so doesnt interfer with gear change, if anything makes it more enjoyable as i can just hover my hand over the gearstick for a quick change [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> defo recommended buy


comfortable under the elbow? colour match?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

very and good 

I dont know why i didnt get one for the tts b4, it was alwayd a problem in the auto coz you really dont use the left arm :lol: :lol:

keep slapping myself coz it could have been so much more comfortable


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> very and good
> 
> I dont know why i didnt get one for the tts b4, it was alwayd a problem in the auto coz you really dont use the left arm :lol: :lol:
> 
> keep slapping myself coz it could have been so much more comfortable


pleased to hear it - got stronic coming 

slap yourself harder next time! :roll:


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

Folks a question -

My armrest is fitted (local dealer did it)

It looks great - even the dealer commented and asked where I got it

As I said great match - looks genuine part and very comfortable - one minor prob - I hear a click if I lean/move on it

It looks like the base of it under my iphone bracke flexes slightly and causes the base to move / flex and a click can be heard

Any fixes - suggestions - I'm thinking some felt or padding under it or tightening the base screws ?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

9th post on this thread reads:



Senator said:


> A tip for anyone fitting one.
> Place a bit of foam between the leading edge of the baseplate and the console when mounting.
> Failure to do so will generally result in a clicking noise when the armrest finally seats in after a few months.


 :wink:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> 9th post on this thread reads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been wondering about this ever since senator posted it - getting mine on friday so will be installing then - im not sure exactly what he meant - does anyone have any pics or can provide more information?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

From what Larry says, I would think that the front edge of the armrest base is likely to rub the inside of the front of the tray, so you need something between the two, to stop that clicky noise when the armrest flexes.

Maybe a PM to Larry is required?

Just noticed that you did rather better than me out of the "lost post count scandal". Impressive! :mrgreen:


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

mailrush said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > 9th post on this thread reads:
> ...


I just pm's him I guess he means place some foam under the metal base at the edge closest to the front of the car ?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> From what Larry says, I would think that the front edge of the armrest base is likely to rub the inside of the front of the tray, so you need something between the two, to stop that clicky noise when the armrest flexes.
> 
> Maybe a PM to Larry is required?
> 
> Just noticed that you did rather better than me out of the "lost post count scandal". Impressive! :mrgreen:


ok will send him a PM.

yep - lucky me  haha


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
They do tend to flex a bit, but once you get used to it and realise it is not going to break, you understand it has it's own little suspension built into itself.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

*Update on the clicking*

If you get a click (almost identical to a relay opening and closing)......
Finally sorted out the clicking over the last week after the click reappearing with foam on the leading edge of the baseplate.
A stethoscope revealed that the real cause of the problem was the screw holding the mono-arm to the base plate had become slightly loose allowing the mono-arm to click against the baseplate.

After undoing the screw adding a dab of Loctite and reassembling together with removing the foam the armrest is as it should be.


----------



## AliPUMA (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm looking for an armrest for my TT, any suggestions on where I can buy it?
thanks


----------



## season007 (Feb 23, 2010)

I recommend you do some research because it was really easy for me to look for place to buy the armrest when i first found this site...but well I missed the group buy and still haven't got the time to actually place the order


----------



## jobe (Mar 18, 2007)

hmmm... mho totaly unnecesarry in s-tronic tt, and it doesn't look good abovr the factory one !? :roll:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

jobe said:


> hmmm... mho totaly unnecesarry in s-tronic tt, and it doesn't look good abovr the factory one !? :roll:


sorry dude, i know its your opinion but your wrong :twisted: . its more necessary in an auto than in a manual because your left arm is not doing anything and wants to rest.


----------



## jobe (Mar 18, 2007)

mailrush said:


> jobe said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm... mho totaly unnecesarry in s-tronic tt, and it doesn't look good abovr the factory one !? :roll:
> ...


dude, it just doesn't work for me! i rest my arm on a shifter :wink:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> ok guys, ive figured it out, and in the process realised just how stupid i can be
> 
> Now, just for your amusement, and bear in mind that i only had access to the internet for 10 minutes last night, heres how i had fixed it in
> 
> ...


i cant see the pictures.. why why? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hahahah

i took them down str8 away,, good try turbo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The pics are on my office computer, ill pop one up for you 2morrow, i was so embarrased when i found the instructions online the next day. I was drilling holds, sanding the plastic plate down and all sorts, took me about an hour  

The next morning when i got on the interent i couldnt believe what i had done, fixed it in after 2 mins :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> hahahah
> 
> i took them down str8 away,, good try turbo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


you can send me some private pics! :roll:

reason is: i cant make up my mind if i want one or not....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

TurboTTS said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > hahahah
> ...


trust me you do. I really wish i had bout it in the roadster as it was an s-tronic, gutted now i got it as its brilliant. The mrs keeps edging her way onto it now as if to say, oi part of that mine. Is wonderfu [smiley=sweetheart.gif] l, i wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

okay, heres what i done   










sad i know [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Had a drill out, sand paper the lot, when i realised what i had done in the morning i felt like a plank


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> okay, heres what i done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha - sorry - had to laugh.

i was really worried about taking out that base plate as it wouldnt budge - thought id snap it but just needed ALOT of force and came out no prob. After thats its obvious how it fits...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mailrush said:


> hahaha - sorry - had to laugh.
> 
> i was really worried about taking out that base plate as it wouldnt budge - thought id snap it but just needed ALOT of force and came out no prob. *After thats its obvious how it fits*...


i disagree :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha - sorry - had to laugh.
> ...


dude...thats evident... :lol:


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine arrived the other day from the group buy - all the way down here in Oz. Nice 

Question - it looks like it's going to completely cover the Aux in which is a bit of a shame since it's how I currently get my iPhone / iPod into the head unit. from those who have fitted it, is this the case? If so, I'll hold off fitting for a while until I can find a work around for the Aux in.

I needz my tunez when driving!

jof


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

The Aux-In remains completely uncovered and useable, Jof


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

Senator said:


> The Aux-In remains completely uncovered and useable, Jof


Not true - if you have the double arm version, the armrest prevents you getting a 3.5mm jack into the socket provided in the car. Didn't bother me but can imagine it would be a frustration for somebody who relies on using the Aux socket.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Is thre any way you can take it to an audi shop and the raise the input up the platic by 15mm


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Is thre any way you can take it to an audi shop and the raise the input up the platic by 15mm


Or alternatively, create a cut out in the leg to allow access to the car socket. You would need to disassemble the leg and it would be best done on a milling machine to do a neat and tidy job. Not impossible but a friggin' hassle


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys, ive figured it out, and in the process realised just how stupid i can be
> ...


Hi folks I can't eithr see the pics of fix - I'm kean to see em - I tried sme felt under the edge of my armrest and it's helped to quieten the click but I still hear it ;-)


----------



## AliPUMA (Mar 25, 2010)

mailrush said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hopefully I wont be frowned upon for posting a 'kind of' double thread but wanted to divert attention to a new group buy for armrests in this thread - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=163276
> 
> Cheers


Hi there,
I'm interested to buy an audi TT armrest, but I live in Canada, & I wonder if it's possible to buy it here
thanks


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Scaleybrat said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > The Aux-In remains completely uncovered and useable, Jof
> ...


That really surprises me as the Aux-In is at least 3/8" forward of the right of the recess in the centre console. Even with the two armed version the curvature of the arm(s) is just not that great unless you are using an awfully long 3.5mm jack on your iPhone cable


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

AliPUMA said:


> Hi there,
> I'm interested to buy an audi TT armrest, but I live in Canada, & I wonder if it's possible to buy it here
> thanks


I just bought one from here in Australia so I don't think Canada would be a problem. Shipping just costs you more (and you're paying in Euro)

Thanks for comments about the aux-in. I do have the double arm version & I think it's going to be totally occluded. If someone can jump in their car to resolve I'd be grateful.

I was lining things up & wondered if a really flat right angle jack plug wouldn't squeeze in what looks to be a tight gap, rather than a straight one. I remember these from when I played in a band, though I've never seen a 3.5mm one...

https://www.photonage.com.au/635mm-righ ... -5000.html

I can feel a trip to Tandy & a few hours with a soldering iron coming on... :roll:

jof


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

I have to say - after a couple of days of using the armrest I dont know how any tt owner can go without one - its SOOO comfortable, fits and matches everything perfectly. Well worth the full price if you missed out on the group buy!


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a photo of the armrest installed in my MY10 TTS.......









.......and here are some views to illustrate the problem with the Aux In connection. I haven't measured it but I don't think even a low profile 90 degree jack will fit in the gap and even if you could its going to be there permanently once the armrest is installed.


----------



## jobe (Mar 18, 2007)

sorry guys, it looks like an iron pad to me :? without double stitches.. not a fan! and the alu console is more mkI than mkII style.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

This explains the problem.....my Aux-In is under a flap on the horizontal surface 3/8" in front of the arm.
Now that I think of it I think that this position became standard with MY09......so when did it go to MY10 position as evidenced by Scaleybrat?
Given that a very simple repositioning of the 3.5mm socket will solve it.

click to enlarge


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Scaleybrat - there goes my iPod then.

Looking around, this is about the thinnest right angle I can find. There's no mm measurements on the website, but comparing it to the depth of the jack plug itself - do you think it'll squeeze in there?










Senator - I didn't want to go down the road of moving things (as in drilling another hole), though when the covers off for the armrest install I'll take a look to see if the connections are accessible enough to invisibly solder myself an extension on a small length of cable.

If not, I suppose I'll have to fork out on an official iPod dock from Audi. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Does anyone know if the official dock allows you to play music off different types of iPod / phone?

I have an older 5th Gen 60GB, plus an iPhone 3G & the wife has a nano. I play music off them all because I can't be a*sed switching tunes around all the time. The advantage of the Aux route was that all 3 have a headphone socket & we could switch en route, but will they all plug into the Audi dock?

Jof

Sorry - I've gone off topic here.....


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Spent an afternoon with my Dremel + carbide milling bit & worked out my Aux-in problem. Did it with an engineering buddy of mine up in Brisbane who was absolutely confident that taking this size of chunk out of a block of aluminium this big would have no impact on structural integrity at all.

Happy with the result even though the right angle jack converter is now locked & loaded - never to be removed until the armrest itself comes out - since I can still remove the rest of the cable if needed.

Took all of about 15 mins for the mod - can send the cut depth if anyone needs it.




























Excuse the mess in the car btw - just back from an 11 hour road trip & had to let some food in the car...

Jof


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Considering purchasing one of these armrest, but what colour is my interior?

The code under the handbreak padding is ETU-HU-13/12 8J0 864 209 WED

Not quite shure if it's black or grey?

Regards


----------



## thez19 (Feb 5, 2012)

Lets get another damn groupbuy for these going PLEASE. Cuz there's no way in hell im paying $500 for an armrest..but i def would like to try it out


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd be up for another group buy if one were to be organised.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

jobe said:


> sorry guys, it looks like an iron pad to me :? without double stitches.. not a fan! and the alu console is more mkI than mkII style.


Agreed, Looks out of place IMO


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Purchased a TT-armrest last week,at full price. But got delivered when i was at work. So Just picked up tonight and fitted it.......... 

But it was quit hard to remove the plastic cover in to consul to get to the screw fittings ended up breaking two of the prongs on the underside of the pannel.

But the armrest looks and feels good.

Expensive but i like it........................................


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Senator said:


> click to enlarge


Is that the TID Cupholder trim? If so is it worth the money?


----------



## El Gropo (Sep 13, 2012)

How much is 'the money'?


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

I can't find lower than £250


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

T7GTK said:


> I can't find lower than £250


I think thats a good price I paid the full price which was over £50.00 dearer

If you want one I'd purchase at that price.

Regards


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Seriously, it's worth £300???


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Having a problem with my armrest clicking, have put some padding at the front of the baseplate before fitting.

But still get a clicking when I put my arm on the armrest?

Clicks when I first put my arm on the armrest, have adjusted the screw to shange tha angle slightly as it was brushing the top of the handbrake lever when it was used.

Regards


----------



## pulsar (Jun 26, 2010)

i have an armrest which i took out of my tt when i sold it last week, had it made in red leather but can be dyed to suit, it replaces the small one already fitted looks good if anyone would like photos just pm me.


----------



## Fritschy (Jul 30, 2012)

pulsar said:


> i have an armrest which i took out of my tt when i sold it last week, had it made in red leather but can be dyed to suit, it replaces the small one already fitted looks good if anyone would like photos just pm me.


I would love to see a picture of this. (As I have red leather int. as well) :-D


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

this is one of the best additions i ever bought for my car without a doubt


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> this is one of the best additions i ever bought for my car without a doubt


+1


----------



## pulsar (Jun 26, 2010)

hi fritschy pm me and i will send you photos of the armrest, i tried uploading them but it didn't work but will try again


----------



## plumbline (Dec 1, 2012)

needing one of these ... would be great if we could get another group buy going ????

Robb


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

plumbline said:


> needing one of these ... would be great if we could get another group buy going ????
> 
> Robb


I'm up for a group buy from this company... Would be interested to get some numbers though.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I had one in my TTS, really miss it in my RS - would defo be up for a group buy - was looking on their site only the other day to get another one!


----------



## Milwatch126 (May 3, 2017)

Me too count me in, such a pain not having an arm rest!

M


----------

